# Can you watch foreign DVDs on a PC?



## designer

I want to watch zone 2 movies. I'm learning Italian and would like to watch movies with Italian language tracks to help. Those available in the US, zone 1, are english, french, and some spanish. I can order from Italy to get zone 2 movies with Italian and English tracks but will it play in a PC's dvd drive? I've read that I can buy certain models of DVD players and hack them to play zone 2. But It would be nice if I could just get my PC to play them. It seems like it would be a software thing, or bios setup? I have a Dell desktop and a Dell laptop both with XP.
Thanks
Carol


----------



## arabian knight

Well if you have either a DVD Player in your machines, OR a Video in card, yes, then you can. Or get a add ons like Dazzle, which has video inputs, and then uses the USB inputs in your computer.


----------



## mtc

The dvd player on most computers must be set to a region and can be changed up to 4 times. After that it is "set" on that region. You're best bet is to buy a region free player and then you can stick whatever you want into it. Region free players are no more expensive than non region free players. (And even most non region free players can be unlocked with the proper remote control "hack".) But, I'd just get a region free player and be done with it.


----------



## mistletoad

You can get software that will make your PC's dvd player region free - dvd-x is one but there may be others.


----------



## designer

Thanks. I'll probably get a separate player then.


----------



## gccrook

This might be helpful

http://www.digital-digest.com/dvd/articles/region.html


----------

